# Extreme Dog Aggression - Please Help!



## EllieBear (Sep 18, 2013)

Ellie, our 3-year old spayed, female GSD, hates other dogs. We feel like we either need to surround our yard with a 10 foot brick fence or rehome her. After buying her for a family pet/4-H project for our children, we found out her mother is extremely dog aggressive also.

She is extraordinary with my husband and I, and our son and daughter, and good with people in general, both familiar and unfamiliar. But, toward other dogs, both big and small, familiar and unfamiliar, close or far, she is terrible, barking, snarling, dragging us around if she is on a leash, etc. We have an older female black lab that she tolerates most of the time, and even enjoys playing with sometimes, but Ellie will even turn on her occasionally. She has bitten my parents' black lab twice, once at our house, once at their house, both times unprovoked, and she has been around this dog regularly since she came to our home at between 8-9 weeks old.

Now, we have neighbors on two sides that have dogs, and she will go completely berserk, barking, snarling, racing up and down the fences if the other dogs dare to be outside in their own yards while she is out. One family has had their dogs since we got Ellie, and there was never a problem with them, other than an occasional bark or two from both sides of the fence, until new neighbors moved in behind us with a very barky, aggressive Pomeranian. Once that dog started acting aggressively toward Ellie at the fence, she steadily became worse and worse.

Now the Pomeranian is gone, replaced by a pit bull type dog. We have to take Ellie out on the leash at all times except late at night to avoid problems with the other dogs. If she accidentally gets into our back yard (she is a very smart escape artist and can remove a stick and slide open our sliding glass door to get out), she and the big dog behind us go at each other very aggressively through the slatted/spaced privacy fence, and it is only a matter of time before one or both get hurt or worse. And to make matters worse, Ellie now goes berserk over the side neighbor dogs that have lived there all along, with no problems until the Pom moved in. She gets between a bush and the fence and races up and down the fence like crazy, usually quiet, but barking very aggressively occasionally. One day she ran back there so long without us being able to get her out that she literally laid down exhausted at some point.

We realize we made many mistakes early on, not establishing ourselves A's alphas, not working on obedience enough, etc. Is it too late? We all love her so much, and she is a beautiful and brilliant dog, but we are terrified something horrible is going to happen between her and the neighbor dogs. We would be grateful for any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

If the mom was dog aggressive, it's more than likely genetic. You may be able to manage it with training, but understand that the problem may never be fixed and she will ALWAYS have to be watched/managed closely around dogs.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Desensitization and counter conditioning could go a long way. Solid obedience would surely help as well.

I recommend you find a good trainer.

David Winners


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I recommend you find a good trainer as well. One that deals in aggression issues.

The thing is, alot of dogs do not like other dogs. Mine are not fans of strange dogs (they have their own circle of doggie friends),,with that, I don't care that they don't like other dogs, but they do have to mind their own business Which is, not be a jerk towards other dogs. Tolerate them, they don't have to be in their face or space. Just tolerate being in the vacinity of.

Management is key, and training . I would put something up that your dog can't SEE the dogs on the other side of the fence,,sounds like you have picket fencing? Put a tarp blocking the pickets. Put up a solid fence.

And again, find a good trainer, it's never to late to train, and with management hopefully you can get some peace and quiet.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Get a professional assessment done, once you find the trigger you can start working on a plan of action

Check out local trainers, some will offer a "Reactive Rover" or similar type classes that are specifically meant to deal with aggressive or reactive dogs. There's usually a two dog to one trainer ratio and all the dogs have the same issue so you don't need to feel like you're alone if your dog starts barking, etc.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Ditto what all the others have said. Training for solid obedience and management is the goal.

Adding as well that it sounds like you have shrubbery along your fence, another option is running a fence along the inside of the shrubs and completely block access to the shared fence. 

Woolf is DA, what I did with him along with the training, is have him out in the backyard on leash either playing or ob training, graduated to a long line and then to dropping the line. The play/training was high energy, keeping him focused on me. If his attention wandered, I changed it up. He became use to hearing the other dogs and finally learned he doesn't have to like the dog but he can't act like a jerk either.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

This may not be dog aggression. Find a reputable trainer who has lots of experience with aggression. There is definitely still hope, but the road may be very long and expensive. It's not for everyone


----------

